# My sweet boy



## Sarah90s (17 d ago)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Handsome boy, what's his name?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Your boy is very handsome! What's his name? 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Sarah90s (17 d ago)

He's called Idris (after Idris Elba) he's nearly 9.5 months old. Had him since he was 8 weeks old. He's very sweet. Loves to give me kisses (makes kissing sounds) and he can talk as well


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Idris is a very handsome little fellow!*


----------

